# I REALLY hate...



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

Ok, we have an "I love to..." thread and a "whats on your mind" thread - we really need an "I really hate..." thread. I need a place to bitch!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

I really *fuqing* hate my *fuqing* computer. It is so *fuqing* slow!!! Its not that old either!!! I got it last September...I just wanna beat the shit out of it!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2003)

I really hate it when I'm using the squat rack and some jackass sets up a portable bench two freakin' feet behind me.  I swear, some day I'm gonna "lose" my balance and drop the whole damn bar on his stupid ass.  So far I've had to ask the same dumb asshole to move three times.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2003)

I REALLY hate the server this site is on.  Some days I can come on here with no problems and other days it takes hours for pages to come up.  This is the only site I have problems with so it's not on my end.....................................................and I NEED my IM.com.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

I hate when my frigg'in internet goes down for the day!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2003)

I hate it when we get into a particularly entertaining discussion and IM goes down 

Damn servers!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

I hate when people give advice or pick on things when they have no experience in the matter.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

don't we have a fuq thread? i needa go revise it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

Fuq i hate having a torn AC joint


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2003)

I really can't come up with anything I hate right now..  Damn, what's wrong with me..??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

your just too loving and nice


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 24, 2003)

I hate having to use the Internet over a 52K phone line.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> your just too loving and nice



Naah...  just not very bitchy today..


----------



## Rusty (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I REALLY hate the server this site is on.  Some days I can come on here with no problems and other days it takes hours for pages to come up.  This is the only site I have problems with so it's not on my end.....................................................and I NEED my IM.com.



Ditto......like yesterday afternoon.


----------



## urso8up (Apr 24, 2003)

I hate having to get up and go to work everyday


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 24, 2003)

I fuqqing hate the FACT that I am 27... and RETIRING does not look to be any time soon


----------



## Rusty (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> I fuqqing hate the FACT that I am 27... and RETIRING does not look to be any time soon



That explains it.........your still a fukin kid.........


----------



## kuso (Apr 24, 2003)

I truely hate people with over inflated opinions of themselves, and when you cut through all there bullshit you see they have nothing to base that opinion on.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_RETIRING does not look to be any time soon



50 days and counting.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> That explains it.........your still a fukin kid.........




Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..
  


There is nothing wrong with being 27...

Have I ever told u that I do not LIKE U.... OLD BITCH


----------



## Rusty (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Have I ever told u that I do not LIKE U.... OLD BITCH




I really hate MJ..........he's like having the herpies.  You can't seem to get rid of him, no matter how hard you try.

He's also like a snake in the grass, no matter how many time you step on his head, he just won't die...........


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_ no matter how many time you step on his head, he just won't die...........



Damn dude, that sounds like somebody I'd want on my side.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I really can't come up with anything I hate right now..  Damn, what's wrong with me..??



Then I would say you are having a great day!!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I truely hate people with over inflated opinions of themselves, and when you cut through all there bullshit you see they have nothing to base that opinion on.




*FRICKIN' BUMP DITTO BUMP! *  


Hence the "Superficial" Thread......which bounced right off of 90% of the on board....


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by urso8up *_
> I hate having to get up and go to work everyday



I wish I had a job so I could hate getting up and going to it.


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

I really hate stupid drivers in Florida!

I got SHIT to do!!!


----------



## Dero (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I wish I had a job so I could hate getting up and going to it.


I hate "The greener grass syndrome!!!!"




For those who don't know what I'm talking about...
The grass is always greener on the otherside of the fence!!!









   Tat!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I hate "The greener grass syndrome!!!!"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dero (Apr 26, 2003)

I REALLLLLLLLLY hate having to go to w,w,w,w,w...ork tonight!!!
 
I really don't feel like it.Uh uh...Not me!!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 26, 2003)

I hate when you write a long post or create a really good thread that you're so proud of, and then when you hit submit it says it cannot find server, and you forgot to copy it first


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

then just hit back there you screwball!


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

I hate figuring out what to eat tonight!

Pizza
Steak
Chinese Food

Grrrrrr......


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 26, 2003)

...


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 26, 2003)

choose chinese food man... God I'd like some chinese food right now...


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

Check the kitty litter box, then!  

Go get some or do they not have them their in SC?  They probably have BBQ places instead.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I hate when you write a long post or create a really good thread that you're so proud of, and then when you hit submit it says it cannot find server, and you forgot to copy it first



That DOES suck!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 26, 2003)

we have grits


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

Did you say you have the shits??  Oh, Grits.... oh gross!  Yes, your the one that eats at Shoney's every morning. 

How bout' dem bigits and gwayvee?    Just teasing you.

However, the minute you tell me you eat Raccoon will be the second I come up there and chop your 6'4" frame down to to inches ya sick puppy!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

Awe....I don't think I am ever going to get to have Chinese food or Pizza again


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 26, 2003)

used to have a guy hunt squirrels in our woods and eat them


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Awe....I don't think I am ever going to get to have Chinese food or Pizza again



Sorry babe!


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> used to have a guy hunt squirrels in our woods and eat them




And hopefully it was by means of survival a la homeless and hungry and not just shooting squirrels bc/ he thinks it taste better than pizza, chicken and Taco's!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Sorry babe!



Just plain fucking mean!!


----------



## Pepper (Apr 26, 2003)

I hate it when my wife says "no."

She's been hitting the weights very hard, lost a bunch of fat and is just plain, HOT!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2003)

I hate violent people.

Yesterday I was on the subway coming home from work and these two guys started arguing becuase one bumped into the other.  With in seconds they were in eachothers faces and then one of the guys pulled out a knife (gotta love NY).  Thankfully the guy with the knife was talked into getting off the train and no one got stabed......what the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## Titanya (Apr 26, 2003)

I really hate my cel phone.... its a total bitch...... i leave it plugged into the charger all night and it just drains the battery.... i think it does it on purpose... it purposely refuses to charge because it knows how much that pisses me off.... maybe i need to stop banging it against the wall


----------



## Titanya (Apr 26, 2003)

I really hate mean people.... i think mean people suck... i hate it when people go out of their way to be jackasses to others....


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

I hate when I don't have time to fill in Fitday. Really gets me behind!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

I hate when softball practice is over


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> choose chinese food man... God I'd like some chinese food right now...




i'd like some italian


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I really hate stupid drivers in Florida!
> 
> I got SHIT to do!!!




i'm not a stupid driver. i'm just really bad at it  and end up overturning stuff 

plus it's really dangerous on the road so i go as fast as i can to stay off it


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2003)

i hate when people are so negative...haha.


----------



## david (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> I really hate mean people.... i think mean people suck... i hate it when people go out of their way to be jackasses to others....



I'm mean... so I guess your going to have to hate me!


----------



## david (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i'm not a stupid driver. i'm just really bad at it  and end up overturning stuff
> 
> plus it's really dangerous on the road so i go as fast as i can to stay off it



I don't hate you Crash....................




until you move to South Florida!


----------



## Titanya (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'm mean... so I guess your going to have to hate me!



in that case... i don't like u anymore


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'm mean... so I guess your going to have to hate me!



Dave...she said mean people suck LOL


----------



## firestorm (Apr 27, 2003)

I hate anti war protestors.   I hate big mouth celeberties that speak against my country and my president.   I hate Illegal Aliens.   I hate high taxes.  I hate taxes unless I know for sure they are going to the defense department.  I have no problem paying for the production of bombs to kill our enimies.  I hate anyone that disagrees with this post.  I hate running naked through a field of poison ivy. (I dont' know where that came from but I'm sure I'd hate it).


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

I really hated bumping all those members pics...........my fingers hurt now..........................LMFAO


----------



## firestorm (Apr 27, 2003)

Katie,, what does  that mean exactly,,,,, BUMPING?   I've seen people post the word many times but don't understand its meaning.


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> in that case... i don't like u anymore






I'm the sweetest guy on the earth.....


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Dave...she said mean people suck LOL





Aaahh... I never interpreted it that way!  In that case,   I NEVER suck!   (a guy that is!)


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I really hated bumping all those members pics...........my fingers hurt now..........................LMFAO



I bet you missed my pictures!


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Katie,, what does  that mean exactly,,,,, BUMPING?   I've seen people post the word many times but don't understand its meaning.



FS, your losing your touch!  We bump many of threads many moons ago!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Katie,, what does  that mean exactly,,,,, BUMPING?   I've seen people post the word many times but don't understand its meaning.



Just look at my avater and pretend Katie's responding to you.  

If you don't want a thread to die from lack of input you simply "BUMP" it back up to the top of the list.


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Just look at my avater and pretend Katie's responding to you.




what's da matter wit' ya!


----------



## katie64 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Just look at my avater and pretend Katie's responding to you.


Hey Albob........I'm not blonde, although my, um ummmm, do kinda look like that.............. only 11 more months and I'll post good pics.....I'm a work in progress.................


----------



## katie64 (Apr 28, 2003)

Although hers look kinda crooked...........hehehe
mine aren't.........


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 28, 2003)

OK you two wise asses.  Firestorm asked for a response from Katie and I figured if I responded with no explanation I'd catch grief for "acting like her".  So, what do I get from you?  GRIEF!  



Hmmmm............OK, my bad, I forgot where I was.


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey Albob........I'm not blonde, although my, um ummmm, do kinda look like that.............. only 11 more months and I'll post good pics.....I'm a work in progress.................




what does that mean?  Your um ummmmmm look like that?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> what does that mean?  Your um ummmmmm look like that?



I'd be happy to investigate if you'd like a first hand explanation.


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

naaaaahhhhh..... I'd ratehr find out for myself!


----------



## katie64 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I'd be happy to investigate if you'd like a first hand explanation.


But you'll be in Vegas..........


----------



## katie64 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> naaaaahhhhh..... I'd ratehr find out for myself!


ANYTIME...........


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> But you'll be in Vegas..........



Exactly!  What, you're not coming to visit?


----------



## katie64 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Exactly!  What, you're not coming to visit?


You'll be too busy with all those women out there............


----------



## Rusty (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I'd be happy to investigate if you'd like a first hand explanation.



Albob, are you trying to muscle in on my action?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> You'll be too busy with all those women out there............



You know I'd make time for you.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Albob, are you trying to muscle in on my action?



Meeeeeeeee?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> what does that mean?  Your um ummmmmm look like that?


I was wondering the same thing! This ought to be good!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Meeeeeeeee?



Horndog.............I get to see the yum yum's first........


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 28, 2003)

Who is in Vegas?
I am heading to Vegas in Sept-October.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 28, 2003)

Albob is moving there after he retires from the Air Force.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_I am heading to Vegas in Sept-October.



Yipeeeeeee.


----------



## katie64 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yipeeeeeee.


There see now you don't need me, J'bo's coming to see you.........I'll see if Rusty's too busy for me..........


----------



## ZECH (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> There see now you don't need me, J'bo's coming to see you.........I'll see if Rusty's too busy for me..........


DAMN! Been dumped for Rusty! Life is pretty low right now!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Who is in Vegas?
> I am heading to Vegas in Sept-October.



i'm very close to vegas


----------



## Rusty (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> There see now you don't need me, J'bo's coming to see you.........I'll see if Rusty's too busy for me..........



I'm never too busy for you dear.........


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 28, 2003)

run katie, hide!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> There see now you don't need me, J'bo's coming to see you.........I'll see if Rusty's too busy for me..........



#1 I already told you I'd make time for you.  

#2 Not Rusty.  ANYBODY but Rusty.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Not Rusty.  ANYBODY but Rusty.




Too late........She's already picked the best man.  Now get the hell outta here......


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> She's already picked the best man.  D




She didn't pick me


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> ANYTIME...........





hmmmnnnnn....


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 28, 2003)

Crash..your close to vegas?

Hummm well i am going to bring someone for you to play with. LMAO.


----------



## firestorm (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> FS, your losing your touch!  We bump many of threads many moons ago!


  Yea I understand bumping I just don't understand why Katie bumped so many at one time.


----------



## firestorm (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Just look at my avater and pretend Katie's responding to you.
> 
> If you don't want a thread to die from lack of input you simply "BUMP" it back up to the top of the list.



I understand that ALBOB, I suppose I wasn't clear enough,, I understand "bumping"  one or two threads but at last count I think Katie had bumped  628 threads.  Not talk about not wanting a thread to die.  She was bumping her bumped threads!!!   hahahahaha


----------



## katie64 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I understand that ALBOB, I suppose I wasn't clear enough,, I understand "bumping"  one or two threads but at last count I think Katie had bumped  628 threads.  Not talk about not wanting a thread to die.  She was bumping her bumped threads!!!   hahahahaha


LMFAO


----------



## firestorm (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey KATIE !!!!!!!!  How are you tonight???


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 28, 2003)

I hate when you step in the new puppy's poop


----------



## Dero (Apr 28, 2003)

I hate being like I am right NOW...


----------



## katie64 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey KATIE !!!!!!!!  How are you tonight???


Hi, I'm FINE tonight....how are you????????


----------



## katie64 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I hate when you step in the new puppy's poop


Hey Buff, are you here??????????????
Hi Dero.....wake up..............


----------



## Dero (Apr 28, 2003)

No mummy,I don't wanna go to school this morning...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey Buff, are you here??????????????
> Hi Dero.....wake up..............



Yes, I am here...but only briefly. I am on my way to the gym.


----------



## firestorm (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm doing well also Katie, thanks for asking.   (tosses a glass of cold water into Deros' face to wake him up).   hahaha


----------



## Dero (Apr 28, 2003)

WHAT?????
Why wake me up???I NEED SLEEP!!!

G'Night all...


I need sleep more then anything else... 
Sorry for not beiong as sociall,BUTT


----------



## katie64 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> No mummy,I don't wanna go to school this morning...


----------



## katie64 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Yes, I am here...but only briefly. I am on my way to the gym.


hey Buff, you should put your website on your sig, I just went there, it's cool, you look great...........


----------



## firestorm (Apr 28, 2003)

Good night DERO my friend,, sleep well and i wish you dreams of puppies and fields of flowers.   Naaaa I'm changing that to   Dreams of naked strippers and lots of beer!!!   night bro


----------



## Dero (Apr 28, 2003)

Catch ya all later... to da guys and to da ladies,
so there is NO


----------



## firestorm (Apr 28, 2003)

Yea I agree Katie,, I've seen her pics.  very kewel.


----------



## katie64 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Catch ya all later... to da guys and to da ladies,
> so there is NO


Question.....we already know the answer, you worked alot this week....so...............GO TO SLEEP

Nite Nite Dero.....sleep tight

my smilies won't load......boohoo


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> hey Buff, you should put your website on your sig, I just went there, it's cool, you look great...........



Thank you  I need to update it again an get it working properly...then I might.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yea I agree Katie,, I've seen her pics.  very kewel.



Thanx man.


----------



## firestorm (Apr 29, 2003)

your very welcome dear


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Crash..your close to vegas?
> 
> Hummm well i am going to bring someone for you to play with. LMAO.




Promise


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yea I understand bumping I just don't understand why Katie bumped so many at one time.




BOREDOM?


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

I really hate the smell of tuna and rice combined in one pot!


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

I also really hate car accidents and waiting in traffic


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

I hate when bills don't come and then they see it as "you" being late


----------



## katie64 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> BOREDOM?


NO....I wasn't bored, I was pissed.............


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

u git into a car accident? I almost got t-boned the other day in the car..and almost got wiped out on the sport bike twice withn 30 sec on the way to the gym yesterday...I hate bad drivers!


----------



## katie64 (Apr 29, 2003)

I hate not waking up when the alarm goes off.............then having to run around like crazy to get the kids ready for school.......


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

I hate when your client is lazy


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

I hate crappy soy sauce!  (Kikkoman)


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

I hate when you have to conform to someone else's schedule when you never have one of your own!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I hate crappy soy sauce!  (Kikkoman)


YOU DID NOT JUST SAY that. i have been known to leave a sushi restaurant if they dont have kikkoman. I wanted to become a kikkoman spokesperson i love it so much.


----------



## sawheet (Apr 29, 2003)

Kikoman low sodium rules


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_ naked strippers



Would that be considered redundant?


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> YOU DID NOT JUST SAY that. i have been known to leave a sushi restaurant if they dont have kikkoman. I wanted to become a kikkoman spokesperson i love it so much.




I did JUST SAY THAT!  Suck my kikkoman!    Wait, Kikkoman does a good job *sucking* anyway!


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

I hate feeling high or drunk!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Would that be considered redundant?



It depends on what stage of the "process" they're in.


Well, hey, hang on...I'll ask an expert.....HEY J'BO!


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

I hate cheap hamburgers!  (Krystals)  Believe me, I do NOT eat them!  I just think their cheap!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I hate cheap hamburgers!  (Krystals)  Believe me, I do NOT eat them!  I just think their cheap!



You are one SICK man.  Krystals and White Castle's are the BEST!!!  I'll have a dozen please.............................then I'll come back for the main course.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

ok ok hold on here....is this a "pick on j'bo" thread?

#1 sawheet is the only nice person here.

#2 A i was going to laugh at you...then you called me a RIPPER? 

#3 Dave if you dont like being high or drunk then stop mixing your rum with your aspirin

#4 KIKKOMAN RULES


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ok ok hold on here....is this a "pick on j'bo" thread?
> 
> #1 sawheet is the only nice person here.
> ...



I'll remember this from now on...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

remember what? that you always pick on me...i am fragile you know.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> #2 A i was going to laugh at you...then you called me a RIPPER?



I don't even know what a RIPPER is?  What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

stripper ripper you said hold on i will ask j'bo.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> stripper ripper you said hold on i will ask j'bo.



I don't know how it's possible but you've got me confused with somebody else.  I never said that.


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You are one SICK man.  Krystals and White Castle's are the BEST!!!  I'll have a dozen please.............................then I'll come back for the main course.





You can't honestly sit there and tell me this Albob!  Those are the nastiest, fermented, lime made burgers in the world!

those little onions on the burger aren't onions you know.........................



They





are 








MAGGOTS


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

I like maggots.   Extra protein.


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ok ok hold on here....is this a "pick on j'bo" thread?
> 
> #1 sawheet is the only nice person here.
> ...




*No comment*


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I like maggots.   Extra protein.




Then that explains it. 

I suppose you like mouse burger and french flies!  (Beavis and Butthead)


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry A it was DM...i should have known...he likes to insult me in every thread on the board.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> sorry A it was DM...i should have known...he likes to insult me in every thread on the board.



So that means you've been a naughty girl for accusing me of something I didn't do.  Bend over for your punishment.


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

maybe he needs attention


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Krystals and White Castle's are the BEST!!!


hey!
AKA: sliders!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey!
> AKA: sliders!



Yep.


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

both of you are gross!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

yes you are both gross.


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

and how! (Alfalfa!)


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> #3 Dave if you dont like being high or drunk then stop mixing your rum with your aspirin


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

he's stacking!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm nice to you J'bo


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

I know you are C.....just playin


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

I really hate when the dog jumps in the bed right after being outside and leaves dirt in the bed...I don't like the gritty feeling - it just drives me


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

is that the nick name for your husband??


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> is that the nick name for your husband??


    


NO!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

not even when he is bad, er..in the dog house???


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> not even when he is bad, er..in the dog house???



Nope! Then its shithead. If you don't believe me...ask him


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

I gotta go...school in the AM. Only 1 more week left!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Nope! Then its shithead. If you don't believe me...ask him


ah...terms of affection...how cute...


g'night!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ok ok hold on here....is this a "pick on j'bo" thread?
> 
> 
> #3 Dave if you dont like being high or drunk then stop mixing your rum with your aspirin




I don't drink, remember!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

sure you dont drink...you dont drink kool aid is more accurate.


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

Why would I consume that nasty sugar!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

you said you like things that are sweet...did you not.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you said you like things that are sweet...did you not.


I bet your sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

well i will post before some others do here.

just a girl looking to joke around and have some laughs...


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you said you like things that are sweet...did you not.





Depending on who she is!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

I hate goofy!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I don't drink, remember!



Ever???


----------



## sawheet (Apr 30, 2003)

Hey sweet is my name   sa-wheet!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Ever???




Not!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

umm sawheet...dave is the one who likes things sweet...are you hitting on him? cause thats funny.

i hate when i get hungry and have no food.


----------



## sawheet (Apr 30, 2003)

UMMM  NOO  where I come from the women taste sweet, I would not know about the guys.  Plus I drink way to much alcohol to be daves bitch


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)




----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> UMMM  NOO  where I come from the women taste sweet, I would not know about the guys.  Plus I drink way to much alcohol to be daves bitch




I think we come from the same area!


I don't drink!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

I really hate mayonaisse!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

oh my god...dave....first kikkoman and now mayo?
we so cant be friends.


----------



## sawheet (Apr 30, 2003)

Oh kikoman I thaugh dave said he did not like KINKY MEN, my bad


----------



## ZECH (Apr 30, 2003)

oh, that would explain why J'bo liked it!!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm just turning your screws and you know it!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

yes i know it....i couldnt live without mayo or kikko.

no comment on the kinky men comment either.


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

How much Kikkoman do you actually use bc/ you barely eat rice!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

kikkoman in chicken...kikkoman on steak and kikkoman on sushi (when i can eat it)......awwww Kikko


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

*NOW I AM PISSED* 

dont people at work know that i am dieting...cant they be a little sympathetic......how dare someone heat up some Kraft Dinner in the micro....have you ever smelled that cheesey flavor after dieting for 20 fuqqin weeeks? i am so gonna beat someone right now....i have 40 effin min. til i get to eat my stinkin chicken shit meal.


----------



## sawheet (Apr 30, 2003)

Daam kraft chessy macaroni, I would get out my bat and beat them to a bloody pulp over that one,     Mac and cheese is the SHIT!!!!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> kikkoman in chicken...kikkoman on steak and kikkoman on sushi (when i can eat it)......awwww Kikko




dO THEY HAVE THE SALT FREE?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I really hate mayonaisse!



What DO you like???  And don't say J'Bo...that doesn't count mr!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

he doesnt like anything...he is a grump.

well i am all alone at work now...CAUSE I BEAT THEM ALL!!!! for eatin KD near me.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 30, 2003)

i think kinkomin is too salty


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> What DO you like???  And don't say J'Bo...that doesn't count mr!!



OK... since you asked.


Pizza
Lasagna
Steak
Chicken
Beef
Turkey
Fish
Eggs
Spinach
Broccoli
Potatoes
Wheat Bread
Diet Soda
Beer
Decent looking women
Average or above average female bod
Maseca
Mexican food 
Chinese food
J'Bo
Beef Kosher Hot dogs
Bacon
Pork chops
Some Fast Food on a drunken night
Visiting Katie in Maine
Deeann Donovan
Venus aka. Sheri Stewart
Posting on IM.com
Basketball games (NBA)
barbacues!
Picnics
Working out
Hanging out


Shall I continue??


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i think kinkomin is too salty




You want to know what I think about Kikkoman?

Look Bt/ the brackets!



[    ........................                 ]


Exactly!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

stop hackin on the kikkoman people...

here is a tip crash...if you dont like salty things then DONT EAT SOYA SAUCE silly...


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

What is soya sauce?

Or, are you talking about Goya sauce (spanish)


If your saying Soy Sauce then get La Choy.  It's so much better!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

i hate when i tell people where i get my hair done...then they go and take all the EFFIN apointments


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2003)

I hate being so tired on a night that I have filled with fun packed adventure late night, tonight!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

what are you doing? jerkin off


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2003)

busted!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 11, 2003)

I hate obese women who walk around with shorts on.

I hate when those shorts are getting sucked up by their crotch!  

WTF?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2003)

how 'bout when said women wear tose shorts..and a bikini top?
I think that is udderly nasty!
get it? udderly?
heh heh....

wel, it is getting cold here now...fat women will be coverig up @ the Wal-Marts now....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 11, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> what are you doing? jerkin off



How did you know??

No, you silly tart-tart, I actually fell asleep at 8:30 pm and did not wake up until now!!!!  

Oh well, at 5:30 am, I'll be in the gym!  

Tonight is going to be another story though!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

is it a good story?
Are pirates involved? I like pirate stories...


----------



## gr81 (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I hate obese women who walk around with shorts on.
> 
> I hate when those shorts are getting sucked up by their crotch!
> ...




Good point TGS, I must elaborate by saying I hate obese women in general no matter what they are wearing, I hate it, go home and diet you bitch, my god


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 12, 2003)

well i wouldnt be caught dead in shorts either. however i am a little more compassionate then gr81  because sometimes people just dont have the right direction and get into bad habits doesnt mean you should discriminate against them


----------



## firestorm (Sep 13, 2003)

I really hate REALLY OLD THREAD that come back alive. You know,, like this one!!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 13, 2003)

You know those comments regarding hating fat people is really mean. You guys....


----------



## Jenny (Sep 14, 2003)

I'm with ya J'Bo and Fire, that's just plain mean.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 14, 2003)

Don't get mad Jenny but this is a little mean.  If there weren't any fat people or ugly people or bald people or even stinky people then we good looking in shape full head of hair, smelling goooood people wouldn't be so special.  lol  ok this is just a joke. I'm about 2 lbs overweight myself right now.  Not funny.  I need to loose that weight and repost this.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

yah PHATTY  damn ican t type right now causei i had a littel too much to drink. :F


----------



## firestorm (Sep 14, 2003)

Oh you are too funny J.  Ya darn drunk. hahahaha


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

i am a amateur boozer...only had 2mailbu pineapple and one vodka redbull and i an pisssssed


----------



## firestorm (Sep 14, 2003)

oh man your a  light weight and I thought I was bad.


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2003)

I hate being sleepy!!!


J'bo, you were up at 4:30 am?  Wow, you must've had a good night, last night!

My friend's didn't go to the strip joint!  Oh well, I found something better anyways.... check out my new journal!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

yes i am a light weight and yes i was up at 4:30am 
but no 

your new journal  wonder what the heck is in there this time


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yah PHATTY  damn ican t type right now causei i had a littel too much to drink. :F


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

you laughin at me mr?


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yes i am a light weight and yes i was up at 4:30am
> but no
> 
> your new journal  wonder what the heck is in there this time




It's filled of my newly fun-filled life!  Like a diary and journal all rolled into one!  No Punches!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

whatever dave  its really filled with Manwhorin and White Lies...you are such a closet muncher


----------



## firestorm (Sep 14, 2003)

hahaha "closet muncher".  funny


----------



## gr81 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> You know those comments regarding hating fat people is really mean. You guys....




Oh C'mon Fire, you know you are right there with us, I have heard your opinion on overweight people before. It isn't mean at all, Many people are turned off by a persons motivation and laziness right, well being far overweight represents those traits. Besides, all those chicks seems to flunt their bellies as if looking for the negative attention. If they were more respectful of the situation then I wouldn't be so offended.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

yea yea ok ok you caught me Gr8  hahahahaha


----------



## gr81 (Sep 15, 2003)

you gotta get up pretty early in the morning... ya know what I am saying, ha ha


----------

